# Legality of cycling across a zebra crossing?



## summerdays (4 Feb 2011)

On one of my commutes I come off the Bristol to Bath cycle path and go to join the road. Now a few years ago it looks as it is displayed in Google maps ... you joined the road on a bend .... 

http://maps.google.co.uk/?ie=UTF8&ll=51.460735,-2.563143&spn=0.000307,0.000738&t=k&z=21

however for a couple of years now, you leave the cycle path and fall out on the road straight onto the Zebra Crossing - its the only place where the kerb is dropped and the path itself is not shared use. 






(If the image doesn't show just click on the link above then use the little man to look at streetview.)

I'm joining from the right of this photo from between the black bollards. Now I usually try and hang back from the crossing if there are cars around but as there are a number of nice drivers they often end up waiting for me to cross anyway. So I join the road by cycling half way across the crossing and turning right.

Is it illegal to cycle across this crossing - I hold up the traffic less than if I walk across and then put the bike in the road.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Feb 2011)

TFL says this...

•​It is not illegal to cycle across a Zebra crossing if there is shared-use to either side, but it is contrary to Rule 64 of the Highway Code which states that cyclists should dismount and walk across Zebra crossings. Breach of the highway code could be used as evidence of an offence, eg cycling dangerously, or of evidence of negligence in the event of a collision. [To date, there is insufficient evidence to suggest a change in Rule 64 of the Highway Code is needed and it is therefore not TfL’s intention to pursue this aspect] ​


----------



## XmisterIS (4 Feb 2011)

Some of the zebra crossings round here have a picture of a man and a bicycle on the box with the push button, and they connect cycle paths on each side of the road, so I assume you're allowed to cycle on those ones.


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2011)

XmisterIS said:


> Some of the zebra crossings round here have a picture of a man and a bicycle on the box with the push button, and they connect cycle paths on each side of the road, so I assume you're allowed to cycle on those ones.



Zebra crossings ... the black and white ones with those big lollipops.. without buttons ...


----------



## mgarl10024 (4 Feb 2011)

I've often wondered the same thing, so will be interested in what the gurus here dig up for you.


----------



## subaqua (4 Feb 2011)

Rule 79

Do not ride across equestrian crossings, as they are for horse riders only. Do not ride across a pelican, puffin or zebra crossing. Dismount and wheel your cycle across

HC is not the law and this bit has no bold MUST or MUST NOT or reference to any law.

I would suggest that you could not be prosecuted although a particularly pedantic PCSO could issue a fixed penalty for "riding on the pavement"

Personally i would dismount. its going to add how many seconds to your journey?


----------



## Norm (4 Feb 2011)

XmisterIS said:


> Some of the zebra crossings round here have a picture of a man and a bicycle on the box with the push button, and they connect cycle paths on each side of the road, so I assume you're allowed to cycle on those ones.


There's a whole raft of zoology on our roads now!

I think zebra is without lights, pelican is traffic-light controlled pedestrian only and toucan is ped and cycle with lights. Is puffin the one with an island in the middle and separate lights for each side or something?


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2011)

subaqua said:


> Rule 79
> 
> Do not ride across equestrian crossings, as they are for horse riders only. Do not ride across a pelican, puffin or zebra crossing. Dismount and wheel your cycle across
> 
> ...



Its not my journey I'm worrying about ... it's those motorists who stop to let me go even if I haven't moved towards the edge of the pavement ... I then feel pressurized to go rather than hold them up. 

It is right next to a secondary school and the cycle path - so perhaps they are just used to the cyclists going across here.


----------



## PK99 (4 Feb 2011)

summerdays said:


> Is it illegal to cycle across this crossing - I hold up the traffic less than if I walk across and then put the bike in the road.




Legality is not the issue, safety is.

A pedestrian does not have priority on a Zebra Crossing until they are on the crossing: Stand on the pavement and cars can legally carry on through all day without stopping to let you cross, put one foot on the crossing and you have priority and cars must stop.

Cycle up to and across a crossing and you potentially move into the road without giving the car time to cede priority before you are in their path.


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2011)

PK99 said:


> Legality is not the issue, safety is.
> 
> A pedestrian does not have priority on a Zebra Crossing until they are on the crossing: Stand on the pavement and cars can legally carry on through all day without stopping to let you cross, put one foot on the crossing and you have priority and cars must stop.
> 
> Cycle up to and across a crossing and you potentially move into the road without giving the car time to cede priority before you are in their path.



But the problem I'm having is that I'm standing 6 feet away from the crossing and they are still stopping for me. I don't want them to stop. It's what to do once they have stopped for me.


----------



## campbellab (4 Feb 2011)

I worked at the school and often the cars would stop even though I didn't expect them to as I wasn't on foot - but I wasn't joining the road, just doing the short pavement into the carpark. 

Most of the drivers that use that corner are use to kids riding and wandering over oblivious so they won't be too worried about you. Plus they'll be held up by the lights at the end too.

Its not much different from driving from your driveway over a dropped kerb. You wouldn't expect someone to dismount for the short section of pavement. Then there just happens to be a zebra crossing in your way, maybe indicate right? Although drivers from the left probably wouldn't see. Best not to worry about it.


----------



## BSRU (4 Feb 2011)

If the highway does not state "MUST" or "MUST NOT" then the rule indicated is only used to help allocate liability in the event of an accident.


----------

